# Dogtra E-Collar



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok I know I will probably get a lot of slack for this post BUT I just want to be extra cautious and start my dog off right. 

Today our new Dogtra came in. I purchased the collar because I live in an apartment now and my dog abd I do a lot of off leash play at the park. His recall is very good and I do obedience with him almost everyday. Every now and then I can see him think about what is more important the bird, squirrel or people on the opposite end of the park playing ball or me calling him. Sometimes I have to give our "come" command two and even 3 times before he gives in and comes to me. He isn't very people friendly (he won't rush up and attack you but he won't allow someone to greet him either) and I do not want any accidents to happen. 

To clarify his aggression: He does well in crowds doesn't growl or bark at groups walking towards us. I mostly keep him in work mode so he's more focused on me than anything else. He will not allow stranger approach, and will bark and lunge forward if they greet him. I can greet and have conversation with strangers and he's calm. Its when the attention is on him he gets wound up.

I tested the E-collar on myself 20-22 felt pretty good to me. That's when I actually started to feel anything. (I had the collar strapped to my thigh) I put the collar on him and started from the bottom at 0 and went all the way up to 34 before he showed any acknowledgement to the simulation. 34 kind of hurts to me but it was the only level that he shook his head and didn't act like nothing was going on. I've watched a couple Leerburg YouTube videos and a few other e-collar videos as well but I learn way better when it's spelled out in fine print or if it's being taught right in front of me. 

I need help/advice on how to properly condition my boy to the E-collar. I don't want him to shut down or not understand the form of correction. ANY ADVICE OR CRITIQUE WOULD BE APPRECIATED AND USEFUL. Thanks everyone!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Google Lou castle. He lays out an entire method with step by step instructions on using the e collar. 34 is almost triple where any of the dogs I've used it on first felt it. Are you sure it's on snug enough? Anyways, he will cover that. He always answers emails also if you have any questions.  here ill link u-

http://www.loucastle.com/articles/how-to


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

Capone22 said:


> Google Lou castle. He lays out an entire method with step by step instructions on using the e collar. 34 is almost triple where any of the dogs I've used it on first felt it. Are you sure it's on snug enough? Anyways, he will cover that. He always answers emails also if you have any questions.  here ill link u-
> 
> How To...
> 
> ...


Good advice.

I would add however that it depends on the specific dogtra collar they are using as well as the dog as to when the stimulation was felt. Our gsd didn't respond until around 35. Our trainer, who primarily works with malinois commonly sees a response at around 10 to 12. We are using the less powerful 280 ncp


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks guys I am using the 280 ncp. I'm not scared of using the tool I'm scared of misusing it. I know it can be a great tool to use, I've seen people use them at the IPO club I used to go to as well. I'm just super nervous that I'll misuse it. 

I will check out Lou's link as well 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lou's website

Home


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

JPF said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I would add however that it depends on the specific dogtra collar they are using as well as the dog as to when the stimulation was felt. Our gsd didn't respond until around 35. Our trainer, who primarily works with malinois commonly sees a response at around 10 to 12. We are using the less powerful 280 ncp


Yeah your right. It does depend on the dog. I was using the same model on my dog at a 5! But that's with zero distractions. Being a cat into the picture and its a whole new ball game. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good news I put the e-collar on Dillinger today (it was off) and he was excited to wear it and licked it. I'm about mid way finished with Lou's article. Boooooy did I mess up! Glad that *so far* it hasn't had any adverse effects. The joy of owning a male dog is how forgiving they are. Feed or play with them and they forget it all lol In all seriousness it's a great article and a good learning experience. Awesome forum with some awesome people as well! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

be sure to check your dogtra to be sure that its consistent. I know people swear by them, but I have been one of the unlucky ones that had nothing but problems. The stim was never consistent. Moved to tri-tronics, haven't looked back.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think Lou is actually in California. He is a great resource and I would connect directly with him if I could!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Capone22 said:


> Google Lou castle. He lays out an entire method with step by step instructions on using the e collar. 34 is almost triple where any of the dogs I've used it on first felt it. Are you sure it's on snug enough? Anyways, he will cover that. He always answers emails also if you have any questions.  here ill link u-
> 
> How To...
> 
> ...


agree


----------



## Joshlaska (May 2, 2013)

I love our Dogtra collars. We use them on all of our dogs. 

For some reason people seem to see some strong variation between the pain from a pinch collar and an electric nick. I fail to see the difference. I think that shock collars have brought a new level of freedom to my dogs in that they can explore more and aren't attached to my hip.

I live in Alaska, so there is plenty to explore. But I need a perfect recall if we see a moose and these guys do it. Most of them rarely wear the collar. 

I also think it is great that you tested it on yourself. I did too.


----------

